# CRNA Question



## szrogers (Jan 21, 2009)

I am rusty in anesthesia and I have a couple of questions I hope I can get help with.  I will be coding for CRNAs, they want to know if they can bill for ancillary services.  For example, post op rounding on intrathecal narcotics.

Also, if an anesthesiologists relieves a CRNA on a case, can you still bill for the CRNAs time?  I would say yes because they still did the work, but I just want to clarify since the question was asked of me.  
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 21, 2009)

If allowed by state licensure, a CRNA can perform ancillary services.  And yes, they can perform an 01996.

CRNA case time is billable when they are relieved by an MDA.  In this instance we would bill the service (with total case time) under the provider name that has the most time on the case.  

Julie, CPC


----------

